# JINAN | Big Data Industry Complex | 212m x 2 | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

山东省大数据产业基地项目_济南高新控股集团有限公司


济南高新控股集团有限公司



www.jhhg.net.cn























By Mark_馬克


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like a rip-off of Apple's California HQ, no doubt a cheaper version.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-19 by lilusheng


----------



## cormiermax (Jan 15, 2008)

The seventh shape said:


> Looks like a rip-off of Apple's California HQ, no doubt a cheaper version.


Actually it predates Apple (it's a pre-existing building, from the early 2000s I believe). But definitely cheaper!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like ring shape buildings


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here are some decent rendering images from the website of the design firm behind this development.
The firm is called Aleatek Studio.
I quite like the design BTW. It's certainly one of the best 200m plus skyscraper designs in the city of Jinan.





Jinan Software and Data Center | aleatek studio







aleatek.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-12 by 五指山仙人


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

04/09/22 by wsylegolas


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-11 by AKA98 

Tower 1










Tower 1 + 2


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-09 by AKA98


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

these secondary buildings are already concluded


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

20/11/22 by ds112358


----------

